# My 1 year old son ate Rat poop .. But I made him throw up



## Randall52 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok my son ate Rat poop on the bed but . I put my finger down hes

throat to make him throw up. What should I do. Pls help

it would be helpful for any ppl that had gone throw this!!


----------



## Blessed_Mom (Aug 15, 2009)

Call poison control - 9-1-1


----------



## MrsBone (Apr 20, 2004)

I would def. call poison control! Rat poop can carry all sorts of disease. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i hate to say this but if you eat canned food of any type or buy juice or pretty much anything, you've eaten your fair share of rat poop in your lifetime already.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh thank you Hildare! I feel so much better! DD2 once ate a handful of moving rolly pollies... VOMIT! "Yum Yum, they moving mommy!"


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Is this a pet rat or like vermin? I'm grossed out by the thought, but if it's a pet rat, well I'm afraid dd #1 ate cat poop once.  Which still icks me out, years and years later! But if it's vermin, then that's a real problem, and having rats on the bed at all is a problem.


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

I realize it's way past when first post, but I would call poison control. I actually called once when my DS ate a little Desitin as I was changing his diaper. They were very helpful and even asked if I wanted a call back in an hour to check DS status.


----------



## laceyayala (Mar 2, 2012)

We have a pet rat and my son also did this, he is 1yr old. Poison control told me to clean him up really good, brush his teeth and watch him closly for the next few hours. But not to induce vomiting. If he seemed to be getting ill to take him to his pediatrcian. He is perfectly healthy, didnt grow a tail or anything.

He does enjoy cheezits though, uhoh...lol!


----------

